# A little tech advice from the PA guys?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It ocurred to me that one option I now have is to use my Yorkville PM22 powered mixer as a monitor mixer.

I know I could at least use the onboard power amps to drive the monitors as the power amps have inputs and outputs.

How would I use the actual mixer side stage? Would I have to have a splitter at the box end of my snake?

Just exploring the possibilities.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The proper way to do it is by using a splitter snake, which contains 1:1 ratio 600 ohm transformers. There are active splitters as well, but both options are usually pricey. check ebay and see if you can find one.

With transformers, you have to send phantom power from the direct side, which ih usually the FOH.

You can just use Y adapters, I have used many rigs that worked this way. There are disadvantages of course, like one board changing the sound at the other board when the controls are changed (in some systems) or a weaker signal which needs more gain to compensate. Phantom power shouldn't be used on either board (on the chanels that are split) and you should have some way to lift pin 1 of the xlr between the boards when needed (ground lifts).

If it is just your rig that it is going to be used with, I would try the splitters and see if they cause issues. If you get it working, it will likely continue to work until you change a console, then you will have to test it again.

I think I read that you were getting a snake made. You can just get channel outs added to the snake with ground lifts (and transformers if you want to do it right) then all you need is a sub snake to go to monitor world.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The proper way to do it is by using a splitter snake, which contains 1:1 ratio 600 ohm transformers. There are active splitters as well, but both options are usually pricey. check ebay and see if you can find one.
> 
> With transformers, you have to send phantom power from the direct side, which ih usually the FOH.
> 
> ...


Well the snake is already being made so I'll probably hang back and if I decide to go that way, I'll buy a snake splitter as you suggest.

For now I can live with mixing monitors from the FOH board.

If it was a simple connection issue I would do it for bigger shows, but they're not the norm.

Thanks very much for the advice.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If you are not going to use it that often, I would just cross rent it when you need it.

Most PA outfits will have them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> If you are not going to use it that often, I would just cross rent it when you need it.
> 
> Most PA outfits will have them.


I had thought of that too.


Frankly our monitor mixes are fairly simple when I'm playing.

Once it's set it's just minor tweaks. No bass or drums on our monitors. Pretty much everything else though.


Again, thanks


----------

